# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Tp link ac1750 Archer D7

## apostatis

Ειμαι κατοχος του παραπανω modem-router και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως γινεται σε καποια σημεια του σπιτιου το σημα του wifi στα 2.4 να ειναι καλυτερο απο των 5GHz?

----------


## mike_871

Στους 2,4GHz έχουμε καλύτερη διαπερατότητα στα εμπόδια.

----------


## apostatis

Ισχυει ομως οτι τα 5 ειναι πιο γρηγορα;

----------


## tjetri

> Ειμαι κατοχος του παραπανω modem-router και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως γινεται σε καποια σημεια του σπιτιου το σημα του wifi στα 2.4 να ειναι καλυτερο απο των 5GHz?


Εισαι ευχαριστημενος με το συγκεκριμενο modem/router?

----------

